

Apple Event – September 9, 2014 - Fastidious

It is official: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;08&#x2F;apple-event-september-9th&#x2F;
======
chucknelson
The most interesting thing about this is that it's being held at a different
venue this year, and apparently one that has historical significance. Per
MacRumors:

> Performing Arts at De Anza College in Cupertino, the same location where
> Steve Jobs introduced the original Mac 30 years ago.

Let the insane speculation begin!

------
dangerboysteve
credit card, locked and loaded!

